# Nespresso's Broke, time to move on to the real thing.



## sambas (Jan 20, 2016)

I really honestly enjoyed owning my Nespresso for over 8 years, now it's broke I'm ready for somthing better than OK. I started my research and quickly came to the conclusion the Sage machine could be the one (around £500) I then seen more features in the Oracle. A one stop shop much like the process of the Nespresso.

In the back of my mind I knew if I was to be spending £1500 + on a machine I probably should be looking at something more serious. My original concern was My wife would want to use it but has little interest in the process.

I'm gong to keep my budget at £1500 or very near too. I don't really want to get a mid range machine with the idea of upgrading later, not sure about 2nd hand.

Any thoughts on a machine & possibly a grinder. - I'm contemplating initially buying pre ground coffee keeping my options open until I have more of an understanding of the process.

What's your thoughts.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Spend £1420 on a machine and grinder for yourself and £80 on another nespresso machine that wives and guests can use if they need to when you are not about to be their barista


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

H1udd's suggestion, while probably tongue in cheek, actually makes sense! Although it may fail at the 'too much counter top space' hurdle.

There's really no point buying any kind of decent kit and putting pre-ground in it. At best it's a waste of money, and may not even work. Good coffee, recently roasted and ground immediately prior to use is the only way to make drinkable espresso (I assume you are mainly interested in espresso based drinks). The grinder and beans are far more important than the machine. Choosing a machine and grinder to your budget will not be hard, but you need to know whether you are intending to make milky drinks or just black (straight espresso and Americano or long blacks). If using milk it's worth going for a heat exchanger or dual boiler machine.


----------



## sambas (Jan 20, 2016)

ha yes, now thats a perfect solution...... Space is my concern. I will keep that in mind. thanks


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

space ?? .... the pixie fits in any cupboard, under the bed, ontop of the cupboards it only needs to come out when you leave the house and are expecting guests ... its what I do, my wife has zero interest in making coffee, so just uses that, pod in, touch button, count to 27 and serve drink .. its quicker than instant


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

i do the same thing with some tassimo machine. wife uses it for chocolate and serving guest coffee.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

personally i would advise against pre-ground coffee. the biggest difference in taste has come from better grinders and learning which beans i like. going machine to machine has yielding little improvement to my mind


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

I fully endorse what others have said about not using pre-ground...

Not sure where you are located but if you are anywhere near Wellingborough it would be worth a visit to Bella Barista who have a great range of machines and grinders, and will offer impartial advice (as well as lots of coffee !!!) On your budget you can get a nice HX machine and grinder with a bit to spare for other necessities.

I went there with the intention of getting a single boiler with PID but after spending the morning there came away with an HX - and I'm so glad I did....

And of course there are people on this forum who own just about every machine so you can always ask for opinions before getting the credit card out !


----------



## sambas (Jan 20, 2016)

Thats great information guys. Thank you, I have work that will be taking me out of the country over the next few months so I'm not going to be in a position any time soon.


----------



## MChild (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi Sambas,

How does your journey to get a new machine went? I hope you found something nice. I just heard that the nespresso capsules are not recyclable and the earth is stuck with tons of it... I hope you go green this time!


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Blackstone said:


> i do the same thing with some tassimo machine. wife uses it for chocolate and serving guest coffee.


Absolutely - my wife and children love the hot chocolate from our Nescafe Dolce Gusto and as I am not going to match this on a Sage DB I resigned myself to make a place for it in my coffee corner. Happy wife, happy life after all!


----------

